# Letter To Todd Friel



## heartoflesh (Aug 19, 2005)

I just sent an email to a local Christian Talkshow guy, Todd Friel . He has a weekday show called "Talk the Walk" here in the Twin Cities. 

Let me know how I did.



> Todd dude,
> 
> Hey, love your show! I'm been a listener now for some time. Right on!
> 
> ...


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 22, 2005)

Please let us know what reply, if any, you get from the station.


----------

